# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  عدم کانکت شدن به سرور در sql server 2008

## behruuz

سلام به همگی . من sql server 2008 را روی ویندوز 7 نصب کردم و زمانی که SQL Server Management Studio را اجرا میکنم یه جهت کانکت شدن به سرور میاد در فیلد سرور نیم هم نقطه یا local را نوشتم و بعد دکمه کانکت شدن را زدم اما کانکت نمیشه اول گفتم شاید از ویندوز باشه .اومدم عوضش کردم ( که نمیدونم چی شد درایوهای لینوکسم را ( روت و هوم و سوءپ را یکی کرد ) حالا بماند ) دوباره روی ویندوز جدید نصب کردم بازم همون ارور را میده . نمیدونم چیکار کنم .لطفا کمک کنید . تصویر ارور را اتچ کردم . این هم متن ارور 


Cannot connect to ..
===================================
A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server) (.Net SqlClient Data Provider)

----------


## sohil_ww

منم دقیقا همین مشکلو دارم هم رو sql2005 هم 2008

----------


## elahe software

به جای دات بنویس (local) احتمالا با این کانکت بشی.

----------


## sohil_ww

sql تو سرویس ویندوزم نیست ! چه جوری اضافش کنم 1.jpg

----------


## navidseddighi

*سلام آقایون من هم همین مشکل را دارم با همان چیزی که گفتید امتحان کردم باز هم کانکت نشد نمی دونم عیب از کجاست. یعنی باید لوکال هاست بسازیم و نرم افزار xampp را نصب کنیم.
آقایون با (local) امتحان کردم نشد با هرچی امتحان می کنم نمی شه. تو را خدا بگید چیکار کنم امتحان دارم*

----------


## navidseddighi

*هر کاری می کنم نمی شه خیلی چیز های دیگر هم امتحان کردم نشد لطفا اساتید بزرگ سایت یاری رسان بنده باشند*

----------


## navidseddighi

*آقا یعنی مشکل از ویندوز هست از من ویندور ایکس پی سرویس پک 3 هست*

----------


## navidseddighi

*آقایون مشکل حل شد ایراد از انتخاب نکردن بعضی گزینه ها در هنگام نصب نرم افزار است که ان ها را انتخاب نکرده بودم . ایراد از ویندوز و غیره نبود فقط ایراد مال همون قسمت نصب است که من بر طرف کردم1.jpg
2.jpgدر این قسمت همه را انتخاب می کنی
3.jpgدر این قسمت روی دکمه NEXT می زنی تا یک بار EROR بده 
4.jpgقسمت های بالای همان طور که در عکس هست تنظیم می کنی و در پنجره کشویی چیز ها را انتخاب می کنی. تا این ها هم نصب شوند.
5.jpg اینجا خیلی مهم هست در این پنجره باید روی دکمه ADD CURRENT USER کلیک کنی مانند شکل که گذاشتم تا کاربر معرفی بشه.
 و در پنرجه بعدی هم باید کاربر را وارد کنی و دکمه ADD CURRENT USER را بزنی 
در دیگر پنرجه ها چیز خاصی نداره همه را NEXT کن و INSTALL نکات مهمش همین ها بود که عکسش را گذاشتم
ان شالله که همه موفق باشند.
این ایراد هم بر طرف شد.
*

----------


## zari.attari

من هم به همین مشکل خوردم، اما قبلا کانکت میشد و هیچ مشکلی نداشتم، یه دفعه این طوری شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
برای این مورد باید چی کار کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## gholami146

مشکل همگی شما دقیقا در سرویس اسکیول هست شما باید اول از همه سرویس اسکیو ال سرور رو بطور دستی استارت کنید
برای این کار باید در منی استار اسکیول سرو و بخش کانفیگ رو انتخاب کنید و در پنجره باز شده جدید باید سرویس رو از لیست سمت چپ انتخاب و گزینه فلش سبز رنگ رو بزنید
توجه داشته باشید که دیتابیس انجین باید حتما استارت بشه

ببخشید اگه راهمنایی هام دقیق نیست چون اسکیو ال رو نصب نداشتم حدودی ادرس دادم
موفق باشید

----------


## na_des

> مشکل همگی شما دقیقا در سرویس اسکیول هست شما باید اول از همه سرویس اسکیو ال سرور رو بطور دستی استارت کنید
> برای این کار باید در منی استار اسکیول سرو و بخش کانفیگ رو انتخاب کنید و در پنجره باز شده جدید باید سرویس رو از لیست سمت چپ انتخاب و گزینه فلش سبز رنگ رو بزنید
> توجه داشته باشید که دیتابیس انجین باید حتما استارت بشه
> 
> ببخشید اگه راهمنایی هام دقیق نیست چون اسکیو ال رو نصب نداشتم حدودی ادرس دادم
> موفق باشید


وایییییییییییییییییییییی تروخدا یکی کمک کنه 
باور کنید درمونده شدم اینقدر این چند روزه sql نصب کردم و نشد !
یه بارم که نصب میکنی پاک کردن و نصب مجددش با کرام الکاتبین  :گریه:

----------


## na_des

> *آقایون مشکل حل شد ایراد از انتخاب نکردن بعضی گزینه ها در هنگام نصب نرم افزار است که ان ها را انتخاب نکرده بودم . ایراد از ویندوز و غیره نبود فقط ایراد مال همون قسمت نصب است که من بر طرف کردم1.jpg
> 2.jpgدر این قسمت همه را انتخاب می کنی
> 3.jpgدر این قسمت روی دکمه NEXT می زنی تا یک بار EROR بده 
> 4.jpgقسمت های بالای همان طور که در عکس هست تنظیم می کنی و در پنجره کشویی چیز ها را انتخاب می کنی. تا این ها هم نصب شوند.
> 5.jpg اینجا خیلی مهم هست در این پنجره باید روی دکمه ADD CURRENT USER کلیک کنی مانند شکل که گذاشتم تا کاربر معرفی بشه.
>  و در پنرجه بعدی هم باید کاربر را وارد کنی و دکمه ADD CURRENT USER را بزنی 
> در دیگر پنرجه ها چیز خاصی نداره همه را NEXT کن و INSTALL نکات مهمش همین ها بود که عکسش را گذاشتم
> ان شالله که همه موفق باشند.
> این ایراد هم بر طرف شد.
> *


وای خواهشا من راهنمایی کنید من الان sql نصب کردم و این سرویس ها نصب نشده
در واقع در بخش server configuration گزینه ای را تغییر ندادم
باید از اول نصب کنم ؟
unistall دوباره sql  خیلی سخته !؟؟ کلی فایل داره
یکی بگه راهکارش چیه ؟

----------


## na_des

> *آقایون مشکل حل شد ایراد از انتخاب نکردن بعضی گزینه ها در هنگام نصب نرم افزار است که ان ها را انتخاب نکرده بودم . ایراد از ویندوز و غیره نبود فقط ایراد مال همون قسمت نصب است که من بر طرف کردم1.jpg
> 2.jpgدر این قسمت همه را انتخاب می کنی
> 3.jpgدر این قسمت روی دکمه NEXT می زنی تا یک بار EROR بده 
> 4.jpgقسمت های بالای همان طور که در عکس هست تنظیم می کنی و در پنجره کشویی چیز ها را انتخاب می کنی. تا این ها هم نصب شوند.
> 5.jpg اینجا خیلی مهم هست در این پنجره باید روی دکمه ADD CURRENT USER کلیک کنی مانند شکل که گذاشتم تا کاربر معرفی بشه.
>  و در پنرجه بعدی هم باید کاربر را وارد کنی و دکمه ADD CURRENT USER را بزنی 
> در دیگر پنرجه ها چیز خاصی نداره همه را NEXT کن و INSTALL نکات مهمش همین ها بود که عکسش را گذاشتم
> ان شالله که همه موفق باشند.
> این ایراد هم بر طرف شد.
> *


دوسته عزیز مرحله configure server  این طور که من فهمیدم مرحله حساسیه که درست عمل نکنی همه چی خراب میشه ؟!؟ کاش شما که زحمت گذاشتن عکس کشیدید توضیحات دقیق تری میدادید

----------


## na_des

> مشکل همگی شما دقیقا در سرویس اسکیول هست شما باید اول از همه سرویس اسکیو ال سرور رو بطور دستی استارت کنید
> برای این کار باید در منی استار اسکیول سرو و بخش کانفیگ رو انتخاب کنید و در پنجره باز شده جدید باید سرویس رو از لیست سمت چپ انتخاب و گزینه فلش سبز رنگ رو بزنید
> توجه داشته باشید که دیتابیس انجین باید حتما استارت بشه
> 
> ببخشید اگه راهمنایی هام دقیق نیست چون اسکیو ال رو نصب نداشتم حدودی ادرس دادم
> موفق باشید


start\microsoft sql server 2008\cofigure tools \
SQL server Configuration manager

----------


## h.alizade_q

من هم این مشکل رو داشتم بصوزت زیر حل شد:
Control Panel | Administative tools | Services
بعد SQL Server رو ریستارت کردم حل شد...

منتها اینجاش موندم که چرا خود بخود این مشکل بوجود اومده چون قبلا هم درست کانکت میشد
و یکی هم اینکه نرم افزار رو به مشتری فروختی اون باید این کارو بکنه که بلد نیست
و همچنین با هر source name-ی هم کانکت نمیشه (مثلا لوکال و دات) بوسیله کد، دیتابیس رو به SQL چگونه attach کنم چون باید یه سورس-نیم بنویسم اون هم با هر سورس نیمی کانکت نمیشه
اگر کسی مشکل رو تونسته حل بکنه لطفا بزرگواری بکنه و بگه ممنون میشیم

----------


## H.Jafari

> من هم این مشکل رو داشتم بصوزت زیر حل شد:
> Control Panel | Administative tools | Services
> بعد SQL Server رو ریستارت کردم حل شد...
> 
> منتها اینجاش موندم که چرا خود بخود این مشکل بوجود اومده چون قبلا هم درست کانکت میشد
> و یکی هم اینکه نرم افزار رو به مشتری فروختی اون باید این کارو بکنه که بلد نیست
> و همچنین با هر source name-ی هم کانکت نمیشه (مثلا لوکال و دات) بوسیله کد، دیتابیس رو به SQL چگونه attach کنم چون باید یه سورس-نیم بنویسم اون هم با هر سورس نیمی کانکت نمیشه
> اگر کسی مشکل رو تونسته حل بکنه لطفا بزرگواری بکنه و بگه ممنون میشیم


شما در زمان نصب SQL Server میتونید مشخص کنید سرویس های SQL به چه صورت اجرا شوند. شما در این قسمت باید گزینه اتوماتیک رو انتخاب کنید تا هر بار که سیستم(ویندوز) استارت میشه SQL سرور هم استارن بشه.
حالا اگه این کار رو در زمان نصب نکردید باید به آدرس زیر بروید و این مراحل رو انجام بدین
Start\All programs\Sql server 2008\configuration tools\sql server configuration manager\
در پنجره باز شده روی گزینه Sql server services کلیک کنید تا در پنجره سمت راست سرویس ها نمایش داده شود
رو سرویس Sql Server(mssqlserver) راست کلیک کنید و گزینه Properties رو انتخاب کنید.تب Service انتخاب کنید و گزینه Start Mode رو در حالت Automatic قرار دهید و Sql رو یکبار ریستارت کنید

----------


## mhdaneshtalab

ببین یعنی ایول داری خداییش چند روز دیگه ارائه داشتم خیلی ممنون. :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :قلب:

----------

